# Need suggestions For A Work/Play Laptop



## jackal_79 (Oct 10, 2016)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Ans:<= 50K(Want to get the best VFM Laptop in the segment)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Ans:14 to 16 inch


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Ans:Browsing, Movies, and occasional gaming


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
Ans: No preference.But would like one with good warranty(extendable if possible) and ASS.


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Ans: No


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Ans: Screen resolution ( Full HD)
     Battery back up (3-4hrs)    

if possible, i would like suggestions having backlit keyboard for night time use and also having option for expandable memory

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bump!

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 11, 2016)

Asus R558UR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Asus R558UR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you suggest something with Os installed and with maybe better graphics and ram?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 11, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest something with Os installed and with maybe better graphics and ram?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Nothing good in that price range 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 11, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nothing good in that price range
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, what should be the price range to include above?. Alternatively could you suggest something with just os installed and remaining as you suggested?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 15, 2016)

Can anyone at least suggest some good forums / sites for laptop reviews? I still have not found any thing yet.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 15, 2016)

Why no one replied??

There was post for laptop of every budget and pros cons, can't find it now.

Meanwhile do some research..

*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/169201-guide-laptop-hardware-aftermarket.html



jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone at least suggest some good forums / sites for laptop reviews? I still have not found any thing yet.



NotebookReview.com | Notebook Reviews - Laptop Reviews and Netbook New

Is good site for review check it...


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Oct 15, 2016)

Check this:
Asus A555LF-XO257T Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Window 10/2 GB Graphics)

Intel 5th Gen
NVIDIA GeForce 930M 
1TB HDD 
Window 10

Asus A555LF-XO257T Smc Internationa


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 15, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> Check this:
> Asus A555LF-XO257T Core i3 (5th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Window 10/2 GB Graphics)
> 
> Intel 5th Gen
> ...



Thanks but i need something with Full HD display, backlit keyboard, i5 processor, 4 gb ram, 2GB GPU, 1 TB HDD and pre-installed windows 10. You know any such model?


----------



## krish1997 (Oct 15, 2016)

my suggestion  go for amd laptop and best is 
Lenovo ideapad 500 80K40038IH 15.6-inch Laptop (AMD-A10-8700P/ 8GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Windows 10),Black
it has 1080p display and Yes, it is perfect for Mid-Level gaming. Even you can compare it with up to 5th Generation Intel core i5.
(it can run games like fall out4 and gta v under low and mid settings) 
There are some options available in AMD A-Series processors where you can use the Dual Graphics (Integrated+Dedicated) with some models of the Radeon Series.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 15, 2016)

krish1997 said:


> my suggestion  go for amd laptop and best is
> Lenovo ideapad 500 80K40038IH 15.6-inch Laptop (AMD-A10-8700P/ 8GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Windows 10),Black
> it has 1080p display and Yes, it is perfect for Mid-Level gaming. Even you can compare it with up to 5th Generation Intel core i5.
> (it can run games like fall out4 and gta v under low and mid settings)
> There are some options available in AMD A-Series processors where you can use the Dual Graphics (Integrated+Dedicated) with some models of the Radeon Series.


I think lenovo has stopped this model. Their site says it's no longer available. Any ways it's available in amazon. Any idea on how good is the battery and keypad?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks but i need something with Full HD display, backlit keyboard, i5 processor, 4 gb ram, 2GB GPU, 1 TB HDD and pre-installed windows 10. You know any such model?



I don't think any such model is available from any major brands in India below 50k.In fact even if you extend your budget by a bit the models you will get may not be what you expect.Read reviews here to get some idea:
Amazon.in:Customer Reviews: Lenovo Z51-70 80K600VWIN 15.6-inch Laptop (i5-5200U/8GB/1 TB/Win 10/AMD TROPO XT2 DDR3L 4G), (Black

I don't know what exactly you are going to require an i5 for but i can tell you that unless you plan on doing some serious encoding using x264/265 or running some 1-2 virtual machines most of the time or doing some serious 3d/image rendering, an i5 is not of much use to an avg person.You are better buying off a cheap reasonable budget laptop for ~33k,replace its hdd with ssd,increase ram,get a good 22"-23" full HD monitor & overall experience will be much better.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 16, 2016)

^x265 codec needs 6th gen Intel for better faster encoding, don't know about AMD.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 16, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think any such model is available from any major brands in India below 50k.In fact even if you extend your budget by a bit the models you will get may not be what you expect.Read reviews here to get some idea:
> Amazon.in:Customer Reviews: Lenovo Z51-70 80K600VWIN 15.6-inch Laptop (i5-5200U/8GB/1 TB/Win 10/AMD TROPO XT2 DDR3L 4G), (Black
> 
> I don't know what exactly you are going to require an i5 for but i can tell you that unless you plan on doing some serious encoding using x264/265 or running some 1-2 virtual machines most of the time or doing some serious 3d/image rendering, an i5 is not of much use to an avg person.You are better buying off a cheap reasonable budget laptop for ~33k,replace its hdd with ssd,increase ram,get a good 22"-23" full HD monitor & overall experience will be much better.



I am not going to do any heavy lifting with my laptop.It will be majorly used for lots of browsing & movies and occasional games.I wanted an i5 & discrete gpu because i wanted to future proof it.After spending last couple of days searching for such a model i also realize that we don't get good models in that budget here. I am prepared to compromise on CPU & GPU but still i want full HD on 15 inch with good battery backup and excellent keyboard preferably backlit as i travel. It also needs to be rugged and should handle a little rough treatment. Can you suggest any good models?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 16, 2016)

Future proof = newer gen parts..
Intel 6th gen, gtx 10 series etc. looks for that.
You can't get everything you need to compromise in some, give priority like cpu first then gpu etc, it will help you.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 16, 2016)

I got these 3 after going through HP site. Anybody have any experience with these models?

*www.hpshopping.in/Compare?ProductIds=67248,66998,66999&typ=        /laptops


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 16, 2016)

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
i5-5th gen

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
this one is 14 inch but has backlit keyboard.

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
14 inch but has backlit keyboard.

Online Shopping India Mobile, Cameras, Lifestyle & more Online @ Flipkart.co
No backlit but 15" 1080p with GT940 i3 5th gen

PS: I have no clue about the quality of any of them. I just checked the specs and posted here.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone's got any more suggestions?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Got it narrowed down to these. Any suggestions?

Laptops with backlit Keyboard in India | 91mobiles.co


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/19...iting-within-60k-post2304017.html#post2304017

I think i saw a lap with AMD TROPO XT2 among one of them at least.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 26, 2016)

Buy Asus R558UR-DM069D 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i5-6200U/4GB/1TB/DOS/Integrated Graphics), Dark Brown Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

Buy Windows 10 home OEM license and compromise with non-backlit keyboard.

PS: Don't buy laptops with AMD/ATI GPUs. They aren't worth over 30k unless they can somehow fit a RX 460 in an i5 based 40k laptop.

Edit:
Buy HP Pavilion 15-AU111TX (7th Gen CORE i5 7200U|8GB|1TB|2GB Graphics NVIDIA|Windows 10) Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

Not worth sacrificing FHD screen for backlit keyboard.


----------



## Sacchu (Oct 26, 2016)

you can go for MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO.
GP62 6QF Leopard Pro | MSI Global | Laptops - The best gaming laptop provide

Windows 10 Home / Windows 10 Pro Latest 6th Gen. Intel® CoreTM i7 processor NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 960M graphics with higher performance 15.6" GAME HUNTER NVMe M.2 SSD by PCIe Gen3 X4 up to 2200MB/s speed(optional) USB 3.0 Type-C reversible plug Exclusive SHIFT technology boosts performance under controlled noise & temperature Exclusive Cooler Boost 3 Technology Nahimic Sound Technology delivering 360⁰ immersive audio experience Audio Boost enhancing the gaming headset sound detail and sound stage Keyboard by Steelseries with single color backlit (white) Exclusive Silver Lining Printed keys Upgraded Killer Gigabit LAN Controller with Advanced Stream Detect 2.0 and Killer Shield Matrix Display supporting 4K output up to 2 external monitors


*www.amazon.in/MSI-GP62-6QF-i7-6700HQ-Windows10/dp/B01IBLVT1I/


*i68.tinypic.com/fyd1mu.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2016)

Sacchu said:


> you can go for MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO.
> GP62 6QF Leopard Pro | MSI Global | Laptops - The best gaming laptop provide
> 
> Windows 10 Home / Windows 10 Pro Latest 6th Gen. Intel® CoreTM i7 processor NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 960M graphics with higher performance 15.6" GAME HUNTER NVMe M.2 SSD by PCIe Gen3 X4 up to 2200MB/s speed(optional) USB 3.0 Type-C reversible plug Exclusive SHIFT technology boosts performance under controlled noise & temperature Exclusive Cooler Boost 3 Technology Nahimic Sound Technology delivering 360⁰ immersive audio experience Audio Boost enhancing the gaming headset sound detail and sound stage Keyboard by Steelseries with single color backlit (white) Exclusive Silver Lining Printed keys Upgraded Killer Gigabit LAN Controller with Advanced Stream Detect 2.0 and Killer Shield Matrix Display supporting 4K output up to 2 external monitors
> ...



Not worth over 70k and definitely not worth the 100k price.

OP has a budget of 50k 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 27, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone's got any more suggestions?


Well I'd personally suggest u go with Dell or HP.. I've always been unsatisfied (to say the least)  with the product build and After Sales service of Lenovo and Acer 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 29, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nothing good in that price range
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



R558UR - 41k
250 GB 750 Evo - 4.5k - eBay
8 GB DDR4 Ram - 3k
Windows 10 Retail key online - 2k

50.5k inr

Asus has best ASS in my experience at least in Pune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> R558UR - 41k
> 250 GB 750 Evo - 4.5k - eBay
> 8 GB DDR4 Ram - 3k
> Windows 10 Retail key online - 2k
> ...


I am not able to find this product in asus website. I think it's discontinued.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 29, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I am not able to find this product in asus website. I think it's discontinued.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Asus doesn't update website frequently 
Check in brick and mortar store


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 30, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> R558UR - 41k
> 250 GB 750 Evo - 4.5k - eBay
> 8 GB DDR4 Ram - 3k
> Windows 10 Retail key online - 2k
> ...


I highly recommend this build too

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 30, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> R558UR - 41k
> 250 GB 750 Evo - 4.5k - eBay
> 8 GB DDR4 Ram - 3k
> Windows 10 Retail key online - 2k
> ...



Seem to be right build for the OP to proceed with. Regarding the Windows 10 key, make sure you go to reddit softwareswap to purchase it. I've bought a lot of keys from there. You can rely on the top 3 sellers there.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 30, 2016)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B01IH2JK44/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2H7D3XPJ7QAZB&coliid=IVSOIXGRSLZZP

It meets your requirements (even has backlit keyboard) but don't expect to run latest games at med or high at even 768p

For better gaming experience, you would have to buy Asus R510JX


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 30, 2016)

R558UR has got 2 variants mentioned in amazon. DM069D & T. There's almost a 4k difference in price. Anyone knows what's the difference? And does it have backlit keyboard?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 30, 2016)

*www.gadgetsnow.com/compare-laptops/Asus-R558UR-DM069D-Laptop-vs-Asus-R558UR-DM069T-Laptop

- - - Updated - - -

I am not sure how accurate it is


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 30, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> *www.gadgetsnow.com/compare-laptops/Asus-R558UR-DM069D-Laptop-vs-Asus-R558UR-DM069T-Laptop
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am not sure how accurate it is


Thanks. The T variant has windows 10 and expandable to 16 gb. It still doesn't have backlit keyboard. I want a laptop with it. Other than that this laptop is perfect.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 31, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks. The T variant has windows 10 and expandable to 16 gb. It still doesn't have backlit keyboard. I want a laptop with it. Other than that this laptop is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Get a USB light bro from Mi for 100 bucks.

Better than backlight keyboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu_saraswat (Oct 31, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Get a USB light bro from Mi for 100 bucks.
> 
> Better than backlight keyboard
> 
> ...


Hell no.. Backlit keyboard is a must.. All these kinds of alternatives are always a big headache.. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 5, 2016)

So, my search continues for a good laptop with full hd and backlit keyboard ( i travel a lot). As many have suggested here laptops are overpriced here. So i have decided not give much importance to gaming laptops or laptops with higher graphics card. I would prioritize my requirements as Full HD & Backlit keyboard, 4 GB Memory (Expandable) Good warranty with extendable option . Any more suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> So, my search continues for a good laptop with full hd and backlit keyboard ( i travel a lot). As many have suggested here laptops are overpriced here. So i have decided not give much importance to gaming laptops or laptops with higher graphics card. I would prioritize my requirements as Full HD & Backlit keyboard, 4 GB Memory (Expandable) Good warranty with extendable option . Any more suggestions will be helpful.



Posting your max budget will help us better recommend you one.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 5, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Posting your max budget will help us better recommend you one.



50 to 60K. I would like to keep it under 55 if possible.


----------



## kevz22 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sorry for poking my nose in between, but didn't want to start a new thread since the requirements are almost the same. 
Budget: 50-55k
Primary requirements: Full HD display, backlit keyboard, 7th gen i5 and expandable RAM.
Came across this on Amazon.
ACER ASPIRE F5-573G ( NX.GD8SI.001 ) 7th Gen Core i5 7200u / 4GB DDR4 Ram / 1 TB HDD / 2Gb GeForce® 940MX Graphics / Windows 10:Amazon:Computers & Accessories

Seems killer for the price but a quick check on Acer India's official site revealed that this actually ships with a 768p display and not the 1080p as mentioned on Amazon. Got in touch with Amazon CC but was assured that my laptop would ship with a 1080p regardless of what was mentioned on the official site.  

Anybody has any clue as to who's right and who isn't? Does this really have a 1080p screen? Any other alternatives worth considering? The closest I could find to this was the HP AU116TX which is priced at 57k and going by the looks of it, doesn't look like it'll be easy to disassemble the rear panel to upgrade RAM. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 5, 2016)

kevz22 said:


> Sorry for poking my nose in between, but didn't want to start a new thread since the requirements are almost the same.
> Budget: 50-55k
> Primary requirements: Full HD display, backlit keyboard, 7th gen i5 and expandable RAM.
> Came across this on Amazon.
> ...



Have only seen one Acer model(Acer Aspire V3-574G) within said budget and having both backlit keypad and full HD. Not interested in Acer so don't know how good is it.

Acer  Aspire V3-574G (NX.G1TSI.021) ( Core i5 5th Gen /  4 GB /  1 TB /  Windows 10 / 2 GB) Laptop Price in India,  Aspire V3-574G (NX.G1TSI.021) Reviews & Specifications | 91mobiles.co


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 6, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> 50 to 60K. I would like to keep it under 55 if possible.


Seems FULL hd ones are way above your budget(70k +). After much searching I did find one though(currently in good discount)

Buy Lenovo Ideapad 500-15ISK Notebook (80NT00L6IN) (6th Gen Intel Core i5- 8GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 10- 4GB Graphics) (Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i

Other options:

Buy HP Pavilion 15-AU111TX (7th Gen CORE i5 7200U|8GB|1TB|2GB Graphics NVIDIA|Windows 10) Silver Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


----------



## kevz22 (Nov 6, 2016)

HP AU116TX fits the bill perfectly. Only problem is the upgradability. I don't know how easy or difficult it would be to get to the RAM and HDD. Any idea?


----------



## manu_saraswat (Nov 6, 2016)

kevz22 said:


> HP AU116TX fits the bill perfectly. Only problem is the upgradability. I don't know how easy or difficult it would be to get to the RAM and HDD. Any idea?


It's pretty easy.. All new design hp laptops are basically same in build.. So u'll find quite a lot of videos online for upgrading stuff

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 6, 2016)

kevz22 said:


> HP AU116TX fits the bill perfectly. Only problem is the upgradability. I don't know how easy or difficult it would be to get to the RAM and HDD. Any idea?



No 1080p display is a bummer.
Even smartphones today have qHD display so 1080p is a bare minimum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevz22 (Nov 6, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> No 1080p display is a bummer.
> Even smartphones today have qHD display so 1080p is a bare minimum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed. But 116TX has a 1080p display.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 6, 2016)

kevz22 said:


> Agreed. But 116TX has a 1080p display.



Sorry was looking at 111tx
OP check brick and mortar stores.
Try getting it for 52-53k
You will have to bargain hard.
Don't get that crap accessories 
Tell them about instant payment.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 6, 2016)

Have shortlisted following. Can't decide. Any suggestions ?

Compare HP Pavilion 15-AU116TX (Y4F79PA) Laptop (Core i5 7th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/4 GB) and Lenovo Ideapad 500 (80NT00L6IN) Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/8 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/4 GB) and Asus R558UR-DM069T Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/2 GB) and HP Pavilion 15-AU084TX (X3C87PA) Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/4 GB) | 91mobiles.co


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 8, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Have shortlisted following. Can't decide. Any suggestions ?
> 
> Compare HP Pavilion 15-AU116TX (Y4F79PA) Laptop (Core i5 7th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/4 GB) and Lenovo Ideapad 500 (80NT00L6IN) Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/8 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/4 GB) and Asus R558UR-DM069T Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/2 GB) and HP Pavilion 15-AU084TX (X3C87PA) Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/4 GB) | 91mobiles.co



Both the HP ones are good. i5 7th gen and 6th gen in those laptops are nearly same apart from clock speed. If you can afford then go for 7th gen considering it as future proof. Apart from that, both are nearly same as per your usage. 

Can't say about Ideapad as I don't know how AMD MESO XT match up against nVidia's 940MX. And Ideapad doesnt have DDR4


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 12, 2016)

Went had a look at AU116tx. Looks good although the keyboard didn't look and feel good at all. Couldn't find lenovo and asus models as it's supposed to be stopped as per shop i visited. Found a Dell model in the same price range and similar config. Will check it out next week before deciding. Anyone has any experience or know any review of the dell model?

Dell  Inspiron 15 5567 (Z563504SIN9B) ( Core i5 7th Gen /  4 GB /  1 TB /  Windows 10 / 2 GB) Laptop Price in India,  Inspiron 15 5567 (Z563504SIN9B) Reviews & Specifications | 91mobiles.co


----------



## Minion (Nov 12, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Went had a look at AU116tx. Looks good although the keyboard didn't look and feel good at all. Couldn't find lenovo and asus models as it's supposed to be stopped as per shop i visited. Found a Dell model in the same price range and similar config. Will check it out next week before deciding. Anyone has any experience or know any review of the dell model?
> 
> Dell  Inspiron 15 5567 (Z563504SIN9B) ( Core i5 7th Gen /  4 GB /  1 TB /  Windows 10 / 2 GB) Laptop Price in India,  Inspiron 15 5567 (Z563504SIN9B) Reviews & Specifications | 91mobiles.co



Get this instead
HP Pavilion - 15-au111tx


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2016)

Minion said:


> Get this instead
> HP Pavilion - 15-au111tx



Isn't this a lower variant of au116tx? How is it better than au116tx & Dell 5567?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 13, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Went had a look at AU116tx. Looks good although the keyboard didn't look and feel good at all. Couldn't find lenovo and asus models as it's supposed to be stopped as per shop i visited. Found a Dell model in the same price range and similar config. Will check it out next week before deciding. Anyone has any experience or know any review of the dell model?
> 
> Dell  Inspiron 15 5567 (Z563504SIN9B) ( Core i5 7th Gen /  4 GB /  1 TB /  Windows 10 / 2 GB) Laptop Price in India,  Inspiron 15 5567 (Z563504SIN9B) Reviews & Specifications | 91mobiles.co



It has a weak GPU

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> Isn't this a lower variant of au116tx? How is it better than au116tx & Dell 5567?



au116TX is the best option for 55k & meets your requirements. If you want to save some money, get au084TX


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> It has a weak GPU
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




I am really not going to play much games. AU116TX was really my choice until i saw the keyboard which is giving me doubts. I will check out the dell models coming week and decide. By the way with AU116TX, which games can be played reasonably well?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

HP PAV 15 - AU084TX LAPTOP-PROMO | eBay Mobil

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 13, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I am really not going to play much games. AU116TX was really my choice until i saw the keyboard which is giving me doubts. I will check out the dell models coming week and decide. By the way with AU116TX, which games can be played reasonably well?



All

BF1, CoD IW will run smoothly at 768p low (30fps+)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> All
> 
> BF1, CoD IW will run smoothly at 768p low (30fps+)


Why compromise for such low fps and 768p resolution when you can get 1080p resolution laptop and better gpu for some more money.

We dont change the laptops frequently right.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why compromise for such low fps and 768p resolution when you can get 1080p resolution laptop and better gpu for some more money.
> 
> We dont change the laptops frequently right.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


As previously mentioned, the main objective here is to do a lot of browsing, watch movies in hd, using documents and rare gaming. There will be a lot of traveling involved. Hence require a decent battery and should be a little rough. Gaming will be last priority.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> As previously mentioned, the main objective here is to do a lot of browsing, watch movies in hd, using documents and rare gaming. There will be a lot of traveling involved. Hence require a decent battery and should be a little rough. Gaming will be last priority.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Even though gaming is the last resort, when you can get decent laptop that is latest 6th gen without the need to upgrade must be kept in mind.

If you want to add more RAM then you can add the latest DDR4 ram.

Also the suggested laptop is available at decent budget right.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Even though gaming is the last resort, when you can get decent laptop that is latest 6th gen without the need to upgrade must be kept in mind.
> 
> If you want to add more RAM then you can add the latest DDR4 ram.
> 
> ...


If you're referring to au084tx, I can get au116tx at almost same price. Some how I think it's going to be either au116tx or the dell model.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 17, 2016)

Today i went to dell store and was told that they have not started selling i5 7th generation offline. Expected only by jan '17. Now it is only available online.Any one know if this is the situation everywhere or just in TN?


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, 5567 is not available on dell store also.Would be really helpful if someone could help me find a honest full review of both 5567 and au-116tx models. Searching in google is only resulting in online store comments.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone?


----------



## yasho2249 (Nov 19, 2016)

Buy Asus R510jx from paytm.... There is a 10k cashback....soo will cost you around 56k.....you can add that to your account from paytm wallet 

Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 19, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Buy Asus R510jx from paytm.... There is a 10k cashback....soo will cost you around 56k.....you can add that to your account from paytm wallet
> 
> Sent from my D5322 using Tapatalk


It's overpriced and I don't trust buying from paytm. I am still unable to find any reviews for hp and dell models which is really frustrating.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 26, 2016)

Can anyone suggest any lenovo models?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Nov 28, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Can anyone suggest any lenovo models?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Lenovo has only overpriced laptops not worth the price.Look if want a light sleek laptop then forget about gaming no laptop in india will do that.

For your requirement this Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air 13.3″ Silver | xiaomi-mi.co would have been perfect but sadly they are not selling it india.

So you have to decide either you go with 13.3" sleek laptop or a 15" mainstream laptop.Decide which one you need then we can help.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 1, 2016)

Minion said:


> Lenovo has only overpriced laptops not worth the price.Look if want a light sleek laptop then forget about gaming no laptop in india will do that.
> 
> For your requirement this Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air 13.3″ Silver | xiaomi-mi.co would have been perfect but sadly they are not selling it india.
> 
> So you have to decide either you go with 13.3" sleek laptop or a 15" mainstream laptop.Decide which one you need then we can help.



I started my search with my priorities as below:

Full HD With back-lit keypad


15.6 inch display with minimum 4 GB RAM (expandable if possible)

Will use it for occasional gaming (skyrim medium settings)

My budget was around 50 to 55.


Laptops i had shortlisted:
================
Compare HP Pavilion 15-AU116TX (Y4F79PA) Laptop (Core i5 7th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/4 GB) and Lenovo Ideapad 500 (80NT00L5IN) Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/2 GB) and Asus R558UR-DM069T Laptop (Core i5 6th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/2 GB) and Dell Inspiron 15 5567 (Z563504SIN9B) Laptop (Core i5 7th Gen/4 GB/1 TB/Windows 10/2 GB) | 91mobiles.co




Problems I am facing:
==================
HP Pavilion 15-AU116TX ( Overpriced.Keyboard felt bad)

Dell Inspiron 15 5567   ( Not available currently)

Lenovo Ideapad 500 ( Getting offline very difficult and configuration is low compared to above two)

Asus R558UR-DM069T ( I would have bought this except for no back lit keypad and not available offline)


Other than mentioned above, i am not able to find an unbiased review for any of these models other than in online stores which are not reliable. 
    So i am not sure which to buy. If there any good and proved laptops  missed out in 15 or lower size with FHD and good keyboard, config i am ready to compromise on my initial requirement.I have even thought of going for Mac book.But i have no experience on apple OS i am not sure on that either.Any help in solving this dilemma would be helpful.

- - - Updated - - -

Bump!


----------



## Minion (Dec 1, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I started my search with my priorities as below:
> 
> Full HD With back-lit keypad
> 
> ...



Get this Hp 15au084tx it comes with intel 6xxx series processor I think this will suit your requirement.I am sorry but i can check pricing for this model as i am on slow internet.

As per MAC i don't know how game support are in these.but how much you are willing to spend?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 1, 2016)

Minion said:


> Get this Hp 15au084tx it comes with intel 6xxx series processor I think this will suit your requirement.I am sorry but i can check pricing for this model as i am on slow internet.
> 
> As per MAC i don't know how game support are in these.but how much you are willing to spend?



I have already of this one as a viable option.Except for having a 6th gen processor, 15au084tx has the exact same configuration as au116tx. Problem is like i said i am not able to get a review of these models.I don't want to buy a laptop which won't last atleast for 3 years.I need something which is already proven in the market.If you know anything of such please share.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2016)

You are expecting too much for the price.What exactly do you mean by lasting at least 3 years?A 2 lakh rupees laptop can be broken within days if physically mishandled.Furthermore as you are planning on gaming it would be a good idea to it in an AC room as far as possible.Excluding LUCK factor i think any laptop can last 3 years as long as these other precautions are followed & if there is any manufacturing defect it should come to light within the warranty year itself.In fact it is better to go for an extended warranty with ADP(accidental damage protection) by paying a bit extra especially when buying laptop.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 2, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> You are expecting too much for the price.What exactly do you mean by lasting at least 3 years?A 2 lakh rupees laptop can be broken within days if physically mishandled.Furthermore as you are planning on gaming it would be a good idea to it in an AC room as far as possible.Excluding LUCK factor i think any laptop can last 3 years as long as these other precautions are followed & if there is any manufacturing defect it should come to light within the warranty year itself.In fact it is better to go for an extended warranty with ADP(accidental damage protection) by paying a bit extra especially when buying laptop.



I excluded physical damage / damage due to any natural factors. I wanted it to be a little future proof in terms of RAM & CPU. As for gaming, i am not considering it a priority anymore.What will you suggest?


----------



## Minion (Dec 3, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I have already of this one as a viable option.Except for having a 6th gen processor, 15au084tx has the exact same configuration as au116tx. Problem is like i said i am not able to get a review of these models.I don't want to buy a laptop which won't last atleast for 3 years.I need something which is already proven in the market.If you know anything of such please share.



Problem with buying laptops in India is there are no reviews of any laptops and you can only find laptops with average build quality,average display and average speakers.

As per your 2nd query yeah It will last 3 years  but you need to use your device carefully.

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> I excluded physical damage / damage due to any natural factors. I wanted it to be a little future proof in terms of RAM & CPU. As for gaming, i am not considering it a priority anymore.What will you suggest?



RAM can be easily replaced and i have not seen CPU getting faulty.

- - - Updated - - -



jackal_79 said:


> I have already of this one as a viable option.Except for having a 6th gen processor, 15au084tx has the exact same configuration as au116tx. Problem is like i said i am not able to get a review of these models.I don't want to buy a laptop which won't last atleast for 3 years.I need something which is already proven in the market.If you know anything of such please share.



Yep they almost have same configuration except processor but 15au084tx cheaper.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 3, 2016)

Minion said:


> Problem with buying laptops in India is there are no reviews of any laptops and you can only find laptops with average build quality,average display and average speakers.
> 
> As per your 2nd query yeah It will last 3 years  but you need to use your device carefully.
> 
> ...



thanks for your help. 15au084tx seems to be difficult to get offline. Need to check local HP stores.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 7, 2016)

I found certain laptop models supporting only a maximum resolution of 1366 * 768 referred to as having full hd. Can someone clarify how this is possible?.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I found certain laptop models supporting only a maximum resolution of 1366 * 768 referred to as having full hd. Can someone clarify how this is possible?.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Bad information that's all. Full hd is 1920*1080 and no other resolution.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 10, 2016)

Finally I bought AU-116TX. I bought it for 55440 (1000 cashback from HP & 2500 Cashback from HDFC CC). Thanks for all your help.I have not fully started using the lap yet.But one thing i felt is that i need to add more RAM as it was feeling a bit slow. Could some one suggest a good 4 or 8 GB RAM?


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2016)

[MENTION=29291]jackal_79[/MENTION] , Finally.... you bought, I thought you will not buy this year 
though, Congratulations. Great choice. Have fun.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 10, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=29291]jackal_79[/MENTION] , Finally.... you bought, I thought you will not buy this year
> though, Congratulations. Great choice. Have fun.


Thanks. I had doubt too. But honestly buying a laptop is really a hassle in India. Not too many good choices.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 10, 2016)

So anyone got any suggestions for ram?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Dec 10, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Finally I bought AU-116TX. I bought it for 55440 (1000 cashback from HP & 2500 Cashback from HDFC CC). Thanks for all your help.I have not fully started using the lap yet.But one thing i felt is that i need to add more RAM as it was feeling a bit slow. Could some one suggest a good 4 or 8 GB RAM?



Congrats! You need to install CPUZ check what kind of RAM it is having get a matching RAM.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 12, 2016)

Minion said:


> Congrats! You need to install CPUZ check what kind of RAM it is having get a matching RAM.



Please find CPU Z output and suggest:


----------



## Minion (Dec 13, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Please find CPU Z output and suggest:
> 
> View attachment 16638View attachment 16637



I found this one on amazon but its expensive its a 8GB variant
Amazon.in: Buy Crucial 8GB Single DDR4 2133 MT s PC4-17000 SODIMM 260-Pin Memory - CT8G4SFD8213 Online at Low Prices in India | Crucial Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 13, 2016)

Minion said:


> I found this one on amazon but its expensive its a 8GB variant
> Amazon.in: Buy Crucial 8GB Single DDR4 2133 MT s PC4-17000 SODIMM 260-Pin Memory - CT8G4SFD8213 Online at Low Prices in India | Crucial Reviews &amp; Rating


Thanks I will check it out. But could you confirm what is the current speed and make of my existing ram?. I am not able to make out.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2016)

It seems like a standard DDR4 2400 ram.also disable/uninstall some of the Hp bloatware(especially mcafee,if present).


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 13, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> It seems like a standard DDR4 2400 ram.also disable/uninstall some of the Hp bloatware(especially mcafee,if present).


My lap came with a lot of preloaded s/w.Mainly HP s/w. How to find which are not required. I uninstalled some using should i remove it. But there are still a lot pending and my lap already a bit slow.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2016)

get ram of 15-15-15-35 i guess. That is what I saw on your CPU-Z image.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> get ram of 15-15-15-35 i guess. That is what I saw on your CPU-Z image.


Can you suggest any specific model?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2016)

Check on HP site for your model which software setups are available.If all of them are available on HP site then you can read in their description to see if they are useful or not.If you uninstall something & then feel the need to get it again then you can always reinstall from HP site.My first suggestion would be to uninstall macafee(if present) as many laptop makers give their trial version pre-installed.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 14, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Check on HP site for your model which software setups are available.If all of them are available on HP site then you can read in their description to see if they are useful or not.If you uninstall something & then feel the need to get it again then you can always reinstall from HP site.My first suggestion would be to uninstall macafee(if present) as many laptop makers give their trial version pre-installed.



I will check out the HP site. I do have Mcafee installed along with something called  bytefence anti malware. Are these required? If i uninstall these i would still require some antivirus suite.Can you suggest some good suite? I heard kaspersky is really good.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 14, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest any specific model?



Go for any brand with decent reviews. You should not face any problem. But you can wait for other's suggestion too.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thing is other than the one already mentioned here earlier, I found one myself from Kingston. One is mentioned as having 260 pin and other 288. I don't know which would be correct for me.how to find the correct one?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can anyone help me on this?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## aby geek (Dec 16, 2016)

Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

Is this what you are looking for?
It's out of stock here I'll look around more?
Should it be 3200mhz or 2400?


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2016)

aby geek said:


> Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?
> It's out of stock here I'll look around more?
> Should it be 3200mhz or 2400?


My lap already has 4 gb and will support a maximum of 16 gb only. Also this one is way expensive.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2016)

Install avira free,that is good enough & better than mcafee any day.

DDR4 SDRAM - Wikipedi


> DDR4 memory is supplied in 288-pin dual in-line memory modules (DIMMs), similar in size to 240-pin DDR3 DIMMs....DDR4 SO-DIMMs have 260 pins instead of the 204 pins of DDR3 SO-DIMMs


SO-DIMM is smaller size ram that is used in laptops.So 288pin DDR4 ram is regular size one used in desktop & 260pin DDR4 ram is smaller size one used in laptops.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Install avira free,that is good enough & better than mcafee any day.
> 
> DDR4 SDRAM - Wikipedi
> 
> SO-DIMM is smaller size ram that is used in laptops.So 288pin DDR4 ram is regular size one used in desktop & 260pin DDR4 ram is smaller size one used in laptops.


Install only MS Essentials which is light on resources if you have Win7.

From Win8 onwards it comes default in the OS which is called as Defender.

All other AVs eat so much RAM or resource hoggers and some even does not let the user to uninstall it.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 16, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Install avira free,that is good enough & better than mcafee any day.
> 
> DDR4 SDRAM - Wikipedi
> 
> SO-DIMM is smaller size ram that is used in laptops.So 288pin DDR4 ram is regular size one used in desktop & 260pin DDR4 ram is smaller size one used in laptops.



This one is 288 pin.But it says laptop memory. Should i buy it?
Amazon.in: Buy Kingston Technology ValueRAM 8GB 2133MHz DDR4 Non-CL15 SODIMM 1Rx8 Laptop Memory KVR21S15S8/8 Online at Low Prices in India | Kingston Reviews &amp; Rating

Also what about kaspersky internet suite. Is it any good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2016)

288pin is regular DDR4 ram meant for desktops & 260pin is DDR4 SODIMM/laptop ram,either the description is wrong(260pin not 288pin) or product title is wrong(not laptop but desktop).

Kaspersky is good buy you will have to pay for using it effectively.install trial version of any AV before settling on using it as some AVs don't work as well on some systems because of various hardware/software combinations.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Finally i bought and installed the crucial 8GB RAM mentioned earlier in the thread.Interestingly, i am getting usable RAM as 11.9 GB out of 12. I have always observed higher difference between usable and installed RAM. Anyways, posting some CPU-Z pics for the memory. Hope everything is good. Thank you all for your help!


----------

